# Update to openrc-0.9.4 broke dhcp [solved]

## livinskull

Hello,

I recently upgraded openrc (and only openrc) from version 0.8.3-r1 to 0.9.4.

Since the upgrade dhcpcd doenst work any longer (and yes, I DID dispatch-conf)

 *Quote:*   

> livinbox livinskull # dhcpcd eth0
> 
> dhcpcd[9713]: version 5.2.12 starting
> 
> dhcpcd[9713]: eth0: waiting for carrier
> ...

 

This is my openrc:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/openrc
> 
>      Installed versions:  Version: 0.9.4
> 
>                           USE:     elibc_glibc kernel_linux ncurses pam unicode -debug -kernel_FreeBSD -selinux

 

and dhcpcd:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/dhcpcd
> 
>      Installed versions:  Version: 5.2.12
> 
>                           USE:     elibc_glibc -zeroconf
> ...

 

dmesg output:

 *Quote:*   

> livinbox livinskull # dmesg | tail
> 
> [...]
> 
> [  617.742455] r8169 0000:0f:00.0: eth0: link down
> ...

 

The only thing left to mention is that i remapped eth0 to eth1 and vice versa via udev:

 *Quote:*   

> livinbox livinskull # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> 
> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules
> 
> # program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.
> ...

 

Any suggestions?

ThanksLast edited by livinskull on Wed Nov 30, 2011 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## morpheus2051

Hello,

I had the same problem. I ran 

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

and then 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

and the problem went away. 

So long,

morpheus

EDIT: It did not go away. I had to set rc_parallel to no.

----------

## livinskull

Didn't work for me.

And rc_parallel was never touched here and is set to the default no

----------

## Chiitoo

Might be irrelevant but... what does your

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

look like?

----------

## morpheus2051

You could try to move the contents of 

```
/var/lib/dhcpcd/
```

and see what happens.

----------

## livinskull

 *Quote:*   

> livinbox livinskull # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> ...

 

I'll try the other suggestion when I'm home from work this evening

EDIT: well nothing happens if I move those *.lease files out there, there are no new ones created, and still the same time out failure

EDIT2: I just found the problem. A stupid dlan adapter that burned itself, exactly between my upgrade and the restart  :Sad: 

Thanks for your help everyone

----------

## Chiitoo

 *livinskull wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   livinbox livinskull # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> ...

 

Wow, that's some timing!

As a side note, you might be getting some warnings about the ( ) 'bash array'.

At least I did, when I had eth defined like that 'old' way.

Also not certain if that modules declaration is even required there.

According to the net.example of openrc-0.9.4:

```
##############################################################################

# MODULES

#

# We now support modular networking scripts which means we can easily

# add support for new interface types and modules while keeping

# compatibility with existing ones.

#

# Modules load by default if the package they need is installed.  If

# you specify a module here that doesn't have its package installed

# then you get an error stating which package you need to install.

# Ideally, you only use the modules setting when you have two or more

# packages installed that supply the same service.

#

# In other words, you probably should DO NOTHING HERE...

# Prefer ifconfig over iproute2

#modules="ifconfig"

# You can also specify other modules for an interface

# In this case we prefer udhcpc over dhcpcd

#modules_eth0="udhcpc"

# You can also specify which modules not to use - for example you may be

# using a supplicant or linux-wlan-ng to control wireless configuration but

# you still want to configure network settings per SSID associated with.

#modules="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant"

# IMPORTANT: If you need the above, please disable modules in that order
```

Just some thoughts!

----------

